# Introducing new sheep to the flock



## Eliza

Tomorrow I will be adding to shetland ewe lambs (6 months) old to my "flock" of two babydoll southdown wethers.  The two newbie have had health certificates 5 days ago and are part of the scrapie program (as are mine).

Any suggestions?


----------



## Beekissed

I just throw mine together and they sort it out.


----------



## Eliza

The shetland girls have arrived.  I couldn't do it - I put them separate from the boys for now.  They are very goat like - I hope they aren't..


----------



## jhm47

OMG!  Open the gate.  They will be fine.


----------



## rockdoveranch

June 2010 when we brought home 2 White Dorper ewe lambs and 1 White Dorper ram lamb, we put the 2 ewe lambs directly into a 3 acre pasture with our 16 Texas Barbado ewes.  

Our Texas Barbado ewes went crazy.  They began running into field wire fences, some even jumping them for the very first time.  The poor little White Dorper ewe lambs were crying and trying to follow the Texas Barbado.  

After a day or so, everyone settled down and became one herd.

Then when we put the White Dorper ewes in with the White Dorper ram in November the girls cried and cried for the Texas Barbado.  The ram was HAPPY.  It took a few days, but they did settle in.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

The only time I wouldn't just put sheep all in together is when there's a breeding group with a ram.


----------

